# Co2 bubbles per sec Question



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I just picked up a 5lb bottle for my 45gal on the way home from work today. I've been doing the sugar/yeast with two 2liter bottles and could never get a consistent bubble no matter the mixture. Already had the regulator/solenoid/needle valve for a couple months. My question is how many bubbles per sec should be a good starting point? At the moment its at 1 bubble per 6-7 seconds. I'm thinking that this is low, but this is my first time with pressurized Co2 and I don't want the ph to drop to quickly. I'm using a diy gravel vac/water pump reactor. As I started my ph is 7.5, kh 5d. I'll keep checking ph/kh as the night goes on and start back up with the testing in the am. I have the Co2 setup to turn off/on with the lights. I have a chart to check Co2 levels by crossing ph and khd.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

2bps is a good starting point. Keep turning it up (on a day you can monitor the tank for at least 6 hrs) until the fish start gasping. Turn it down a little and you're set.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, thanks! I checked ph/kh around midnight and again at 7am and nothing changed. I guess its time to open her up a little more. Thanks again!


----------

